# The Heritage Bayswater Satchel is back!



## Neillans

I was lurking on the Mulberry UK website, in the coming soon area and spotted a “soft small Bayswater“ product. It would seem that they’re brining another icon back for the anniversary... it looks almost the same - but I think it’s been improved as the strap attachment is now on the back of the bag instead of the sides (I hated that as it made the corners of the bag flap scrunch up when worn) And like they’ve done with the Alexa, they’ve removed the double plate postman’s lock. Internally it’s been streamlined too so it seems roomier... excited! ... anyone else interested?


----------



## Ally1707

I have the original. It was my first designer bag and I bought it secondhand... I think I actually prefer  the shoulder strap to be attached on the sides rather than at the back of the bag, the new setup seems less sturdy to me and I can see the leather tabs breaking more easily.

While I love my SBS, mine came with the handles "broken in" so they flop down and I prefer the bag that way. If I had to restart my collection, I‘d probably get a different bag (like the Alexa) because the two top handles would be annoying to me.


----------



## TwiggyM

I’m also excited that they’re bringing it back, because I love the SBS, but I’m not a fan of the strap attachment on the back. I imagine it will create tension in the leather where the “D ring” attaches to the side of the bag and over time the leather here might even stretch? And to me it looks like the bag is going to faceplant (or at least flop forwards) too when carried by the long shoulder strap - especially if it’s fairly full. I think I prefer the older style strap attachment unfortunately.


----------



## rockdiva

Ally1707 said:


> While I love my SBS, mine came with the handles "broken in" so they flop down and I prefer the bag that way. If I had to restart my collection, I‘d probably get a different bag (like the Alexa) because the two top handles would be annoying to me.



This is why I never bought SBS even though I like it - the crossbody option isn't good for me because of the short handles sticking up. I would only ever carry it in the nook of the elbow. The Small Del Rey (which I have) design with flexible short handles is much better for both carrying methods.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve just bought the new Alexa in black so I’m interested to see this is back too. I’ve got an original sbs in black too. I prefer the Alexa style - it’s larger and the handles don’t flop. Actually I don’t mind the floppy handles but I don’t like the way the padlock dangles. My original has the most amazing natural vegetable tanned leather which I wish they’d bring back!

On the new one, I’m not keen on the strap on the back either. I don’t mind it at the side. The handles I don’t mind if it sorts them dangling padlock. I wish they’d kept the double plated locks. It is a lovely bag and I’ve used my original loads. It’s a great day to evening bag so has travelled with me on various city breaks. It’s a good choice of bag if you don’t have one.

However, it doesn’t excite me in the same way seeing the new Alexa did. My husband had bought it for me less than a week after it was released so I must have mentioned it a few times! The size and style is great for me but I’ll keep the sbs for a larger event bag as it’s slightly less casual.

I wonder what else they might bring back?!


----------



## Amandines

I am so happy they are bringing back the classics!
I love my old  oak SBS to bits, and I must agree that the strap on the new one don't look good. I think it seems too fragile, if the bag is about the same size as the original one it is quite a roomy little bag in fact and the strap must be strong enough to carry the weight.


----------



## rockdiva

Katinahat said:


> I wonder what else they might bring back?!



I nominate the Bayswater Small Double Zip tote aaaaaand of course the Small Del Rey.


----------



## myfavebag

Neillans said:


> I was lurking on the Mulberry UK website, in the coming soon area and spotted a “soft small Bayswater“ product. It would seem that they’re brining another icon back for the anniversary... it looks almost the same - but I think it’s been improved as the strap attachment is now on the back of the bag instead of the sides (I hated that as it made the corners of the bag flap scrunch up when worn) And like they’ve done with the Alexa, they’ve removed the double plate postman’s lock. Internally it’s been streamlined too so it seems roomier... excited! ... anyone else interested?
> 
> View attachment 4909402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909403


Did you buy the bag? a I have small satchel in oxblood and trying to find replacement because of color. what is your experience with the strap at the back? I seem to feel the distribution of weight is more even with strap on sides, but just want to see your experience with the strap on the back. Thank you!


----------

